# Updated Delilah pic (and more).



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I took a couple of pictures of Delilah, mostly to keep track of her tumor growth. I decided to try to snap some pics of the most unphotogenic girls on the planet: my girls. I got some of my boys, too, just 'cuz they're cute. 

GIRLS:

*Delilah:*








*Delilah and Mina (and Belle on the left - the fuzzy spot):*








*Rapunzel:*








*Belle:*









Didn't get a direct pic of Mina, because she is so old and fragile, I try to not pester her unless it's necessary. You can see her pretty well in the 2nd pic, though.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

BOYS:

*Norris:*

















*Garfunkel:*









*Simon:*









*Simon, Bueller, and Greco:*









*Ferris:*


----------



## cymru_am_byth! (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG poor Delilah  The only thing I hate about rats... the tumors...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

looks like Garfunkel was mid-boggle when you snapped the shot


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

He probably was... he is happiest when eating!


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

You have a really nice rats, I like them very much, specially Belle and Norris, is he an odd eye? what is his coat colour? It's nice. 
I hope Delilah will be better soon.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Awww, such beautiful ratties.

Poor Delilah with that tumor.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Haha, what funny googlely eyes Garfunkle has. But poor Delilah! Good for her for being such a trooper, and you for trying so hard to help her out.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! very cute! very cute!


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Thanks to everyone! Delilah's surgery is in 12 hours... fingers crossed...



Raksha said:


> You have a really nice rats, I like them very much, specially Belle and Norris, is he an odd eye? what is his coat colour? It's nice.
> I hope Delilah will be better soon.


He is an odd eye.  I don't know what color he is considered, but I know that he's a cap stripe (because the color on his head doesn't connect to the color on his back).


----------

